# What do big Flounder eat?



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have always heard bigger the bait bigger the fish,well i guess that is true! Had a slow night last night guess they have moved out from the rivers. I only saw one fish but was definetly worth the trip. 25 inches long 8 3/4 pound with an 11 in mullet in his belly.not the greatest pics but the plywood is a 4foot by 6 foot sheet


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice catch! Your picture kind of answers the question. I would say anything that swims by that looks interesting such as shrimp, smaller fish, sand worms, maybe some types of crabs.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've caught on on a stretch 25 once.

He was about 13 inches.

Jim


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Gig them all the time with baits I would never expect...they have a large mouth when you really look at them.


----------

